# Snow operators needed



## Joe7270 (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking for operators to operate our skid steers and wheel loaders. All new equipment. 
Also for our plow & salt trucks
Plus need shovel labor crews 

Location: Oak Lawn area, Northbrook,Deerfield and Chicagoland, Ohare area,Evanston. Midaway, Also a site near United Stadium. 

Please contact us at 847-965-1160


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Company name?


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Joe, I have experience with wheel loaders, plow, and salt operations...limited experience with skid steer. I am in Elmhurst.


----------



## Joe7270 (Sep 20, 2012)

LadderCo2;2055532 said:


> Joe, I have experience with wheel loaders, plow, and salt operations...limited experience with skid steer. I am in Elmhurst.


Please call our office tomorrow. We have openings within Ohare area
847-965-1160


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

LadderCo2;2055532 said:


> Joe, I have experience with wheel loaders, plow, and salt operations...limited experience with skid steer. I am in Elmhurst.


I'd be very cautious of someone who won't post a company name when asked for it. A lot of times that means they're deadbeats that don't pay their subs. I'd hate to see you on here later in the Season crying about how someone you were subbing for didn't pay you because you didn't do your due diligence.


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Harleyjeff, thanks for the warning. I have only worked with places that were recommended by family/friends. This is the first time I have ever been LOOKING for a place. Since I moved to the west burbs, its not economical to travel back to my previous place.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No problem. My advice is get his company name, and post a thread on here asking if anybody's heard of him, good or bad. You'd be surprised at the responses you'll get. Where are you in the Western Burbs? The company I sub for is pretty large and may have something in your area. And the company I sub for is always good and on time about paying you. Or text me if you feel like it, and I can give you a contact number. 847-909-8695.


----------

